# Nürnberg Zoo, Germany.



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Went to the Nürnberg Zoo today 

Got some cool pictures! They have a really nice Zoo.

And I brought some pictures home for you guys here at Dendroboard too 


And here they are.



This is a photo of the rainforest exibit. I could not fit the entire thing into the shot. 
But remember it is MUCH larger than this. Think along the size of Industrial size warehouse and you get the Idea.


This is what it looks like as you enter the exhibit.


And here are a couple shots of the exhibit it's self... And just a couple. This place is HUGE!!!





Okay...

Now see if you can spot the Dart Frog in this next picture...



That is awesome right?
What is more awesome is they litterally have the Dart Frogs running all over this place.
If you want to see one you cannot just walk up to a tank and look at them...
You have to hunt them down and find them jumping around. IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!

It just sucks when you want to take a picture... 
Well it don't really suck but if you want a picture they will make you work for it!!!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Okay so if you did not see the frog in the above picture.
Here is a closer picture to help you spot it.



And a closer look.



Very healthy looking Phyllobates terribilis.

Okay this Bromiliad was awesome!

can anyone ID it? It was big. about the size of a dinner plate.


And this one was seriously 50cm diameter!





These Bromiliads were ALL OVER THE PLACE!
Plus other kinds just everywhere....

I seriously felt like a Dart Frog... That is how big this place was.
It was like the Human equivilent of a 100 gallon Vivarium!


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Awesome photos! How long ago did they put that rainforest exhibit up? I was there in 1996 and I loved Germany.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

And here is a Epipedobates anthonyi



And another...



And another...


http://www.tiergarten.nuernberg.de/...re/100_Euro/Schrecklicher_Pfeilgiftfrosch.jpgPhyllobates terribilis


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is another picture of a Phyllobates Terribillis



And that is it for the frogs...

That is also what I liked most about this exhibit.
I believe it is the first exhibit I have seen in a Zoo
that did not mix species that can cause hybrids.
They has Phyllobates Terribillis and a Thumbnail Epipedobates anthonyi
that is all they keep in there because they are sensitive to the
hybridization of Poisoin Dart frogs as a species and the Zoo does not
allow that to happen at there Zoo...

Which I think is really cool that they actually care about this...


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Well here is a cool flower and a butterfly.
I hope you all enjoyed my trip to Nürnberg Zoo!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

ian said:


> Awesome photos! How long ago did they put that rainforest exhibit up? I was there in 1996 and I loved Germany.


1996, that was 17 years ago! I am sure alot has changed.
My wife said alot is new from the last time she went.

I have no idea when they put the rainforest exhibit in. I did not ask

... I didn't even know it was new...

And to be honest. I was too busy chasing after frogs and embarrasing my wife.


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

Very cool! In case anyone wonders, the flower is called Passion flower. They require barely any care and bloom often. They are very fragrant. They used to grow all over my school. Originally, students planted them, but nobody cared after them yet they still thrived.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

volcano23000 said:


> the flower is called Passion flower. They require barely any care and bloom often. They are very fragrant.


 
Hmmm... Maybe that is why they call it a Passion Flower?
Very little care, and blooms often. like a passion!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Some great photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great pics! But how the frogs are kept? In a greenhouse? (They look outside). How does it work with the temps, because frogs viv (or greenhouse) it's very large - or it seems?


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

rigel10 said:


> Great pics! But how the frogs are kept? In a greenhouse? (They look outside). How does it work with the temps, because frogs viv (or greenhouse) it's very large - or it seems?


 
This is where they keep them.









They just let them run around all they want to inside this huge exhibit.
I seem 2 different temp/humidity gauges. the one that was around ground level 
said 23C/90%RH and the one up in the "canopy" 
(a little "patio" thing with stair up to it) read 28C/85%RH

And really by just looking at this picture and all the hundreds of micro climates
I can easily see how this can support Dart Frogs.


Look at it!!! the entire thing is a greehouse!!! It was awesome!!!


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

In the water they had giant fish and manatees too.

They had all sorts of butterflies, and birds flying around in that exhibit
even some monkeys lived in there... here hold on I will post a picture of the monkeys.

they also had 2 species of Tree frogs. Red eye's and another but I did not
see any of the tree frogs, they were probally sleeping... it was day time.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Here is that goofy monkey that lived inside the exhibit
with the birds, butterflies, fish, manatees, and dart frogs


This monkey really was goofy. he was grabbing on some girls hair a few minutes
after this picture was taken. it was quite hilarious.


And some more pictures of what was in there up close.






I really wish I would have gotten more frog pictures but you litterally had
to hunt for them as they were not in a aquarium, they were just hoping
around all over the place.

You could seriously hear them everywhere though. they were calling like crazy
in that exhibit. the real problem was trying to track them down under all the
vegitation that was in there while still stayng on the "pathway" and
not just galloping through the forest. they most likely frowny upon that
and I was not trying to be the "ugly, frog crazy American" they had to toss
out of the rainforest exhibit.


I could have spent all day in that place. It was the coolest exhibit I ever seen.
Come to Germany and goto the Nürnberg Zoo... Seriously. it is that cool.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty cool thanks for sharing


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I remember when we were there that the monkey exhibit was really neat. They had free range of the zoo thanks to a system of ropes leading to big trees. Very cool.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

ian said:


> I remember when we were there that the monkey exhibit was really neat. They had free range of the zoo thanks to a system of ropes leading to big trees. Very cool.


 
They still have that! 
here take a look 





Yeah they really have free range of the zoo. It was really cool to see.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

Nicholas said:


>


Can anyone ID this?

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

Nicholas that is exactly what I was talking about! That is so awesome!


----------



## dormfrogger (May 20, 2013)

That zoo is absolutely fantastic bet they have some happy animals!


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Firawen said:


> Can anyone ID this?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


neurergus kaiseri.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

dormfrogger said:


> That zoo is absolutely fantastic bet they have some happy animals!


 
Seriously this is the first zoo I have been to where all the animals 
were all out and about and active, either playing or just looking around 
sniffing everything. The only animals that were just sitting back and chilling 
were the Big Cats. the Lions and Tigers. But thats actually pretty normal for 
the Big Cat's from what I hear. they sleep most the day and are just 
gernerally lazy until they are hungry i guess...

But the Lioness was still walking around pestering the male when she passed him.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pics, It looks like a good time. I had to share, can't resist that monkey, the larger one, it could be called an Ass Faced Monkey!LOL


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> Ass Faced Monkey!LOL


Hmmm... now that you mention, It would appear so... LOL.



Nicholas said:


>


----------



## Dendrokeller (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello people,
so I have to be logged in in an American forum to read about such a great zoo here in Germany . Nevertheless i have researched that the so-called Manateehouse (Tropical House) was built along with the new Delphi range from 2008 to 2011. Here also is a link from the zoo:
Tiergarten der Stadt Nürnberg: Startseite
No fear, it is in German *and* English. I try so also in your language;-)
greeting
Thorsten


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Dendrokeller said:


> Here also is a link from the zoo:
> Tiergarten der Stadt Nürnberg: Startseite


Gruess Gott! Thorsten 

I researched the site the day before visiting the zoo.
I check it out in both German and English.

I wonder why unter the Animal information under German / Amphibians
it lists only 4 species.
Tiergarten der Stadt Nürnberg: Tiere von A-Z

But under the English part of the site it lists 7 species.
Tiergarten der Stadt Nürnberg: Animals from A to Z

I wonder if when they closed down the hippo house 
if they moved all the other species to another zoo.

Because if I understand correctly the Hippo house is where
the Dart Frogs use to be housed.



The zoo is awesome if you have not been. you should make plans to go.


----------



## Dendrokeller (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I dont know why different numbers of species are listed on the German and the English side. Strange!
About the Hippo House unfortunately I cannot say anything because I - as mentioned - wasnt in Franken till today. But this tropical house alone seems to be worth the way.
So far I was always happy in Arnhem (Netherlands) to Burgers Zoo. There one boasts to have the largest tropical house in Europe. And it is (seen by me) much closer than Franken 

greetings
Thorsten


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Dendrokeller said:


> Burgers Zoo. There one boasts to have the largest tropical house in Europe.


I should visit the Netherlands


----------

